# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Is this a good deal?

## andrewsco

I have just sent of an application to study a beginners Russian course at London South Bank Uni for

----------


## Chuvak

Actually Learning any language takes a load of time. I try to learn English every day (on my own) for 1-2 hours. The more time you spend the more result you will get.
 (I would even say not to learn language but to get used to it)

----------

